# The Omerta thread



## Andre (13/1/15)

A real pita to coil. The grooves on the screws are shallow and to get the wire fastened under the screws at the back end is no easy task. The Odin is a million times easier to coil.
Got it done in the end. Six wraps of 26g Kanthal micro with 2.5 mm ID and wicked with 3 mm ceramic. Came out at 0.39 ohms. 
One can choose to use the top snorkel air slits (for more flavour) or the side air slits (for more clouds). I chose the top ones for now. Great vape. Replaced the Darang with the Omerta. The air flow control with the Omerta is much improved compared to the former - not that air sucking draw. The Omerta is also significantly smaller than the Darang. Even about 1 mm shorter than the Odin. 
Flavour is excellent and vapour via the snorkel air slits is significant enough.
As with the Darang not a glimmer of juice outside the atty - that is using the top air slits. Shall monitor for leaks in pocket use as the bf hole is a little bit above the deck.
Shall use it for some time and report back should there be anything to add.
For now, I like this. More than the Darang.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

Overlap alert!  

's needed!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (13/1/15)

I like that wide bore drip tip! it looks the business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/1/15)

Looks nice. I like the top air holes. Will be nice with a pipe me thinks. Will wait for your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/15)

Vendors should bring in the Rogue and Manta V2 RDA's those are also top airflow. More of a normal build experience though, and I think they'd be BF friendly for the REO people. 

However that Omerta looks pretty cool! @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Vendors should bring in the Rogue and Manta V2 RDA's those are also top airflow. More of a normal build experience though, and I think they'd be BF friendly for the REO people.
> 
> However that Omerta looks pretty cool! @Andre


And the Marquis....I like the look of it!


----------

